# HT sub with buyout drivers in old box



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

What do people think about this sub:

Amazon.com: Phoenix Gold RSD12 12-Inch Subwoofer: Electronics

and one of these amps:

Parts-Express.comayton SA240 240W Subwoofer Amplifier | dayton sa240 subwoofer amplifier subwoofer amp sub amplifier sub amp plate amp DASUBAMP110508 daySpeakers123008 daySubBi030209 DayAudSubAmp050109

Parts-Express.com:Bash 300W Digital Subwoofer Amplifier | subwoofer amplifier subwoofer amp sub amplifier sub amp plate amp bash

in a 1.7 cft sealed box?

Or any other recommendation for hopefully more budget amps?

any reasons this combo might not work?


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

I have an RSD10 Im not using at home, and was wondering the same thing... any input?? which amp should I choose?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

If it's for home you should port it. 1.7 should be enough space for ported though. 

PS: I was under the impression that those needed a TINY enclosure sealed.


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

ok, but will a parts express 70w amp move it?? what are other options?


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> If it's for home you should port it. 1.7 should be enough space for ported though.
> 
> PS: I was under the impression that those needed a TINY enclosure sealed.


I wish, I modeled in winISD, for a ported box, getting it vaguely flat will need like 10cft, anything smaller gives huge peaks with up to 10db gain!


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

I just finished putting everything together, this thing is UGLY  

Its a bit late to pump it up, so I will do the real testing tomorrow.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm offended. It's not THAT ugly. Good thing you have natural jigsaw skills though, it could have ended up a lot worse.


----------



## SSS 18734 (Dec 27, 2008)

For that price, you could get a JBL GTO. I'm using one in my Home Theater at the moment.

3.2 Tuned to 23 hz models a nearly perfect flat response. It sounds good, gets low, and gets pretty loud off of 200 watts!


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

im using the dayton 240 watt amp running at 8 ohms pushing a memphis 15-pr12d4 right now in a 50 liter box with two 12" passives and it is amazing. dont under estimate that innexpensive amp. even the 150 watts i have available it really pushes that 250 watt rms sub very well. so running it at the 4 ohms would be even better. try to go with some passives instead of a port. its a bit more tricky but you wont get any port noise. and it looks awesome. 
check this thread out of my build.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/61999-idq12-dual-p-r-s-home-theater-sub.html
If you want to do a passive setup then google passive radiator design and click the first link. its what i used. now back to the amps, i thought of it this way. if i spent $50 more i could get 60 more watts...it wasnt worth it so i just got the dayton and was very pleased with it. not sure about the sub though. you can get the memphis one for 69.99 ( http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_10314_Memphis+15-PR12D4.html# ) and it has some very high excursion, well not VERY high but enough for home theater.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

didnt read title...sorry haha disregard the last half of my last post  dayton is the amp to get.


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

gijoe said:


> I'm offended. It's not THAT ugly. Good thing you have natural jigsaw skills though, it could have ended up a lot worse.




I think if I painted that piece of plywood black before I put it on it'd look a lot better, but I didn't care about the looks at the time, and the more fugly it looks, the more raw diy spirit it has! Anyway, I have fixed the rattle by adding a ton of playdoh and I put the rubber surround back on, now the woofer sticks out alot, so i'm not sure if I will put the old grill back on, and without the grill covering the jerry rigged baffle, it does look very funny!

Anyway I powered it up today and I am quite happy. Blasting it was fun. I would definitely like the lower rolloff of a ported design, but the box was already there (the whole point of this project), and the sub was at a good price ($50) and it fit the old box's volume perfectly when sealed. 

I think this sub is kind of a one note wonder, I can certainly hear some low notes louder than others, but overall it has good impact and sounds very clean, I'm quite happy as a first "build". EQ would definitely help. I certainly think my ported RSDC10 in the even more fugly snorkel test box sounds better, even as a 10", but its a more expensive driver with higher efficiency and xmax, it has the advantage of cabin gain in the car, and i didn't build the box :blush:

The amp is certainly good, but there are a few things I wish was not there - it gets HOT and when it is on without signal there is a very low level hum - something that is well known on the PE forums and I just have to live with. 

This was so fun and easy to make I almost bought an infinity kappa perfect 12.1 from local craigslist for $55 today so I can build another one. Austin you gave me some inspiration about using passives, I always thought PR are too complex for me, but with subs like the RSDC10, which is now in my car with a port nearly as large as the box itself, using PRs make sense, I might have to look into that - and the fact that my first ported design actually worked, that alone inspired alot of confidence. 

btw joe, how are the planars and the ribbons? I think I will get to start working on the line arrays this weekend! I went away for the last 5 days and climbed 5 14ers, my legs don't work now, so I am just sitting around all day thinking about speakers, and I got rejected for the chemist job. grrrr.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah I don't know what the idiot who built that ported box was thinking. Damn thing looks like one of those old iron stoves that sits in the middle of a room with the chimney going through the ceiling. I hope it sounds better than it looks, there is a little extra port on it, so we can start cutting it down whenever.

The BG's are terrific. So terrific in fact that I've already hacked up my A-pillars, cut out some mounting plates and have them taped in to fit test. They fit, and sound good, I'll be working on finishing them over the next few days. Maybe I should take some pictures. I still haven't fired up those ribbons yet, the wires to the switch were driving me crazy so I tore them out. I'll wire the switches back up and check out the ribbons real soon.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Which BG's are you using?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Neo 3's. Non pdr version.


----------

